

Ask HN: Tips for a productive partnership - sarreph

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve just graduated and am setting out working with a good friend full-time* for a very long-term client-project; I wondered if anyone has any tips&#x2F;advice for productivity tools we could use to get the best out of our work together?<p>At the moment, we will sometimes be remote from each other and the client, and so I&#x27;ve started to use Basecamp for project management, but don&#x27;t know what the <i>best</i> SaaS apps out there are to manage tasks, time, etc.<p>Another point is that we&#x27;re actively looking for a good team-chat based app for both native mac&#x2F;mobile that allows us to keep our business conversations separate.<p>Any other general advice would also be awesome.<p>Cheers!<p>P.S. If this &#x27;Ask HN&#x27; is too broad, I apologise!<p>* we&#x27;ve already worked together, on the side, in college for about 2 years
======
jlteran
I work with a team of three (remotely) and I have to say Asana and Hipchat are
what keep us productive. My team uses Asana for managing tasks, planning and
running meetings, project management, and so much more. Check out this link
and watch the videos to see all the things you can do with Asana.
[https://asana.com/guide/explore/videos/get-
started](https://asana.com/guide/explore/videos/get-started) I've never used
Basecamp so I can't speak about the differences. We use HipChat as well for
team-based chat. I highly recommend it.

------
dennybritz
I recommend Slack ([https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/)) or Hipchat
([https://www.hipchat.com/](https://www.hipchat.com/)) for team-based chat.
Basecamp is OK for managing tasks. Other alternatives are Trello
([https://trello.com/](https://trello.com/)) or Blossom
([http://blossom.io](http://blossom.io)).

